# Probefahrforum



## Tongadiluna (5. Juni 2008)

So, ich denke, es ist langsam `mal an der Zeit, ein Forum zu eröffnen, in welchem kaufwillige Canyon-(bald) Fahrer die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, ein canyon Rad auch außerhalb von Koblenz und eines Parkplatzes probe zu fahren, damit endlich `m al das Gejammer heul:   "Schluchtz, flenn...ich durfte nur mal kurz auf der Rolle/aufdem Parkplatz fahren..Heul...und außerdem hatten die das Rad in meiner Größe nicht da..Keif...Drecksladen    
 ) aufhört; davon, daß wir es hier mit einem Versender zu tun haben, will ich jetzt erst gar nicht reden-anderes Forum. 
Also: Wer gewillt ist, sein Radl von anderen mal "testen" zu lassen, melde sich hier!
Wer gerne mal "testen" möchte, der frage hier.
Ich mach dann mal den Anfang:
Bike: Canyon Nerve XC7 (08er Modell) Rahmengröße S
Ort: Hannover und Umgebung
Wenn vorhanden bitte eigenes Bike mitbringen, dann drehen wir`ne Runde.
Siehste, so einfach ist das und vielleicht lernt man dabei auch noch nette Leute kennen.


----------



## MTB-Ulli (5. Juni 2008)

Prima Idee!

Biete zum Probefahren ES 6 2006 Größe L,
Suche zum Probefahren Ultimate AL 7 2008 Größe 60 (ich weiß, ist ´nen Rennrad, vielleicht klappt es ja trotzdem)

Ort: Münster, Bielefeld, Osnabrück, Rheine

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (5. Juni 2008)

Super - dann ich auch.

Biete zur Probefahrt mein ES-6 / aus 2005

Suche: Torque aus 2008

Ort: Dortmund, Herdecke, Witten, Bochum, Hagen.


----------



## wartool (5. Juni 2008)

Biete Probefahrt AM 8.0 Mod 2008 im Raum Frankfurt und Taunus


----------



## quasibinaer (5. Juni 2008)

2008 Torque FR 7, Nähe Freiburg.


----------



## Kaltumformer (5. Juni 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> So, ich denke, es ist langsam `mal an der Zeit, ein Forum zu eröffnen, in welchem kaufwillige Canyon-(bald) Fahrer die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, ein canyon Rad auch außerhalb von Koblenz und eines Parkplatzes probe zu fahren, damit endlich `m al das Gejammer heul:   "Schluchtz, flenn...ich durfte nur mal kurz auf der Rolle/aufdem Parkplatz fahren..Heul...und außerdem hatten die das Rad in meiner Größe nicht da..Keif...Drecksladen
> ) aufhört; davon, daß wir es hier mit einem Versender zu tun haben, will ich jetzt erst gar nicht reden-anderes Forum.
> Also: Wer gewillt ist, sein Radl von anderen mal "testen" zu lassen, melde sich hier!
> Wer gerne mal "testen" möchte, der frage hier.
> ...



Sagen dir die 3 F was ?  

Das sind die Sachen wo man keinen anderen ranlässt.

Frauen
Fahrzeuge
Fahrräder

 

Gruß


----------



## Tongadiluna (5. Juni 2008)

Beim ersten F gebe ich Dir persönlich Recht, andere sehen`s wohl anders (Swinger).
Beim zweiten F: S. oben
Beim dritten: Sind Fahrräder keine Fahrzeuge? (Klugschei*er- Modus wieder augestellt)


----------



## MTB-Ulli (5. Juni 2008)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Sagen dir die 3 F was ?
> 
> Das sind die Sachen wo man keinen anderen ranlässt.
> 
> ...



Ich will nicht wissen, wer sein Rad nicht zur Verfügung stellt und nach ´nem Yellowstone hat eh noch keiner gefragt...


----------



## FreerideTom (5. Juni 2008)

Stell mich dann auch mal zur Verfügung:

Bike: Nerve AM 5
Größe M

Umgebung Dingolfing, Landshut (Süd-Ostbayern, da wo das fette BMW-Werk steht)

Wenn jemand ne Probefahrt machen will, dann schickt mir einfach ne private Nachricht. 

Ich bitte auch darum, dass ihr am besten euer eigenes Bike mitnehmt, damit man gemeinsam ne Runde drehen kann. 

MFG

Tom


----------



## hopfer (5. Juni 2008)

Ich dann auch:
Torque ES 8.0 2008
Spectral AX 9.0 2008

München und Umgebung.

LG Hopfer


----------



## Schreiner2 (6. Juni 2008)

Torque ES8 2008  M
Grand Canyon 7.0 2008 M
ES 7 2005 M  --> *Steht zum Verkauf*

Leverkusen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael Night (7. Juni 2008)

Das ist eine interessante Sache hier. 

Dann würde ich mein ESX-7/Größe "L" für eine Probetour zur Verfügung stellen, wenn jemand ein Torque anbieten kann. 

Artgerechte aber überlegte Fahrweise vorausgesetzt/gewährleistet!

Raum zwischen Koblenz und Trier bevorzugt.


----------



## oo7 (7. Juni 2008)

Ich würde mein Torque ES8.0 L und ein Nerve AM6.0 in M anbieten  

Ort: Cadolzburg/Nürnberg


----------



## Stefaun (9. Juni 2008)

Ich würde gern mal ein Torque fr 7.0 von 2008 testfahren

Ort Siegen und Umgebung


----------



## Peter K (9. Juni 2008)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Sagen dir die 3 F was ?
> 
> Das sind die Sachen wo man keinen anderen ranlässt.
> 
> ...



+ ein "Z" wie Zahnbürste... ;-))


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2008)

L.E.: XL ES mit Pike und Swinger und XL FR8


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2008)

ich würde gerne mal ein torque FR8.0 08 in rahmen große S oder M testfahren! wohne in schäbisch hall! also wenn jemand in der nähe wohnt einfach melden! 
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (10. Juni 2008)

Hi,

habe ein Torque FR 7.0 in M. Wer mal aus dem Großraum Z, GC, G o. ä. draufsitzen möchte, soll mich kontaktieren.

Mache aber gleich darauf aufmerksam, dass sich meine Begeisterung bezüglich des Rades in einem (Verkaufs-)Monolog manifestieren könnte (nein, ich bekomme keine Provision oder Prozente).


----------



## harke (10. Juni 2008)

suche demo 7 größte größe glaube l oder xl zum proben..


hahahahaha ihr seid so lustiggggg


----------



## Didi123 (10. Juni 2008)

harke schrieb:


> suche demo 7 größte größe glaube l oder xl zum proben..
> 
> 
> hahahahaha ihr seid so lustiggggg



alles klar bei dir?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2008)

AM8 2008 Größe M (eigentlich ein ES9-HS 2007, aber Ausstattung entspricht einem AM).

Das XC6 2006 hab ich dieses WE Verkauft.

In Karlsruhe.


----------



## Tongadiluna (12. Juni 2008)

Kann `mal einer eine Tabelle basteln, wo man eine bessere Übersicht hat, welches Bike man wo fahren kann?
Ich weiß auch nicht, wie man so etwas gestalten kann, da ich nicht so der Ketchupexperte in Sachen Computer bin.


----------



## boelf (12. Juni 2008)

Am besten wäre wohl die Postleitzahl + Ort/Bundesland. So wird man bestimmt schnell fündig, muss nur jemand gefunden werden der den ersten Post up to date hält!

*89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern: Grand Canyon 7.0 XL*

Das wäre zum Beispiel mein Angebot!


----------



## vitello (12. Juni 2008)

boelf schrieb:


> Am besten wäre wohl die Postleitzahl + Ort/Bundesland. So wird man bestimmt schnell fündig, muss nur jemand gefunden werden der den ersten Post up to date hält!
> 
> *89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern: Grand Canyon 7.0 XL*
> 
> Das wäre zum Beispiel mein Angebot!




Wird wohl das einfachste sein wenn jeder die Liste im Fortlauf ergänzt ganz nach boelf´s Vorschlag ...allerdings dann noch zusätzlich mit Mitgliedsnamen. Ich machs mal vor wie ich´s meinte: (natürlich sollte es jeder schaffen die Postleitzahl auch richtig in der Reihenfolge einzusetzen ;o) Hat den Vorteil dass jeder die Liste auch ändern kann wenn er z.B. sein Rad verkauft hat und niemand hat Pflegeaufwand damit ...ein Selbstläufer sozusagen


*89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M*


----------



## Chaparral Rider (12. Juni 2008)

ist etwas OT,aber ich will keinen neuen thread eröffnen,weils auch iwie passt


welche Größe würdet ihr bei einem Torque frx bei Größe von 1.80m empfehlen?ginge L oder ist es zu groß.fahre meins grad auch in L und komme damit ganz gut zurecht und laut tabelle ist bei meinem chaparral das oberrohr nur 5mm kürzer.

 ne probefahrt oder probesitzne wäre auch überragend


----------



## hopfer (12. Juni 2008)

89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M


----------



## hopfer (12. Juni 2008)

Es hat geklappt 
welche Größe ist das die ihr verwendet?

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (12. Juni 2008)

Hopfer ...ich pass nochmal die Reihenfolge an  ...achja ...übrigens gute Kombination die du da gewählt hast  


*Postleitzahlen bitte aufsteigend anordnen!* (und das dann bitte mit zitieren -so weiß jeder bescheid)

82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Juni 2008)

*Postleitzahlen bitte aufsteigend anordnen!* (und das dann bitte mit zitieren -so weiß jeder bescheid)

76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M


----------



## Tongadiluna (13. Juni 2008)

30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M


----------



## Weimi78 (13. Juni 2008)

30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M


----------



## Tongadiluna (13. Juni 2008)

Habe mir erlaubt, die bisherigen "Zurverfügungsteller" in die Liste einzutragen. Hoffe, das war i.O. Es fehlt nur cx-Fahrer, da ich nicht weiß, was L.E. bedeutet, sorry.


080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5  beide M
53639 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - qusibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 + AM 6.0 beide L
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M


----------



## gonzo63 (13. Juni 2008)

.. würd mich auch anschließen:

biete ne Probefahrt auf´m Torque FR 8.0 (2008), Rahmengröße "S" mit ner weichen Feder (bis 63 kg) in der Gabel... natürlich mit Bedacht und heilem zurück!!!  

..bezieh mich da auf die drei "F"... hier mal ne Ausnahme !!

Ort: 51373 Leverkusen

Gruß gonzo


----------



## Tongadiluna (13. Juni 2008)

O.K., gonzo, bist dabei!




080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53639 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - qusibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 + AM 6.0 beide L
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juni 2008)

29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juni 2008)

_L.E. heisst Leipzig Eastgermany - nicht etwa Leinfelden-Echterdingen, wie einige bereits gemutmasst haben!_


04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL 
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53639 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - qusibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 + AM 6.0 beide L
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (14. Juni 2008)

Samy schnell mal mit in die Liste geschoben


04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL 
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53639 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - qusibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 + AM 6.0 beide L
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M


----------



## oo7 (14. Juni 2008)

Größe geändert ...

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53639 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - qusibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M


----------



## MTB-Ulli (16. Juni 2008)

PLZ geändert...

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - qusibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M[/QUOTE]


----------



## g!zmo (16. Juni 2008)

ich trag mich auch mal ein mit meinem am5.0 größe m



> 04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
> 080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
> 29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
> 30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
> ...


----------



## schappi (17. Juni 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> So, ich denke, es ist langsam `mal an der Zeit, ein Forum zu eröffnen, in welchem kaufwillige Canyon-(bald) Fahrer die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, ein canyon Rad auch außerhalb von Koblenz und eines Parkplatzes probe zu fahren, damit endlich `m al das Gejammer heul:   "Schluchtz, flenn...ich durfte nur mal kurz auf der Rolle/aufdem Parkplatz fahren..Heul...und außerdem hatten die das Rad in meiner Größe nicht da..Keif...Drecksladen
> ) aufhört; davon, daß wir es hier mit einem Versender zu tun haben, will ich jetzt erst gar nicht reden-anderes Forum.
> Also: Wer gewillt ist, sein Radl von anderen mal "testen" zu lassen, melde sich hier!
> Wer gerne mal "testen" möchte, der frage hier.
> ...



wenn du nette Leute kennenlernen willst, die im Deister biken dann schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4858842#post4858842
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Tongadiluna (17. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Tipp.
Werde mich melden, wenn´s die Zeit zuläßt-ist momentan ein bißschen dünn gesät und der Deister ist von Langenhagen aus nun `mal auch nicht um die Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meisterbrau (17. Juni 2008)

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL 
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M 
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - qusibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M


----------



## Pecado22 (17. Juni 2008)

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - qusibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M


----------



## thory (18. Juni 2008)

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - qusibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8  (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M

Habe die Tabelle nochmal erweitert 

Ich bin der Meinung, das Probefahren von Canyon unterstützt werden müsste, ist ja schliesslich deren business das wir hier supporten. Hat sich schon mal jemand von Euch mit dieser Frage an Canyon gewand?

ich helfe gerne, solange ich das aber auf eigenes Risiko mache, schränke ich die Probefahrten auf "gemässigte Wege" ein. Bitte auch eigenes Bike mitbringen, um eine gemeinsame Tour zu ermöglichen.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## thory (18. Juni 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## Didi123 (18. Juni 2008)

ist eine gute idee, ich trag' mich auch ein...

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - qusibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M


----------



## Aitschie (18. Juni 2008)

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - qusibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L

das letzte kam neu hinzu... nach Absprache wäre eine Testrunde in 89231 Neu-Ulm auch mal möglich!!!


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (1. Juli 2008)

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
*22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S*
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - qusibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L

Hab auch meins mal eingetragen.
Wenn sich viel mehr hier eintragen würden dann könnten wir Canyon helfen noch viel mehr geile Bikes zu verkaufen. Mit offizieller Unterstützung (sprich Thread mal oben anpinnen) dann könnte das doch ein grosser erfolg werden. Gerade für nen Versender.
Und für den Vermittler gibts von Canyon ein kleines Present, zb. eine Art (Team-)Trikot das es halt nur gibt wenn man ein Bike vermittelt hat.

Also, alle eintragen!


----------



## Raptus (2. Juli 2008)

Chan Kong-sang schrieb:


> Wenn sich viel mehr hier eintragen würden dann könnten wir Canyon helfen noch viel mehr geile Bikes zu verkaufen. Mit offizieller Unterstützung (sprich Thread mal oben anpinnen) dann könnte das doch ein grosser erfolg werden. Gerade für nen Versender.
> Und für den Vermittler gibts von Canyon ein kleines Present, zb. eine Art (Team-)Trikot das es halt nur gibt wenn man ein Bike vermittelt hat.


Ganz so kundenorientiert und kulant scheint mir Canyon (noch) nicht zu sein. Dass mehr möglich ist zeigen Direktvertrieb-Firmen in ganz anderen Branchen (keine Namen weil ich keine Werbung machen möchte).

Btw, demnächst gibt es bei meiner Freundin ein AM 6.0 in Grösse S in Stuttgart, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob sie es für eine Probefahrt hergeben würde


----------



## Tongadiluna (2. Juli 2008)

> Ganz so kundenorientiert und kulant scheint mir Canyon (noch) nicht zu sein. Dass mehr möglich ist zeigen Direktvertrieb-Firmen in ganz anderen Branchen (keine Namen weil ich keine Werbung machen möchte).



Nenn doch einfach die Branchen.
Das würde mich echt interessieren.
Wenn Du die Firmen direkt dazu nennst, wird Dir auch keiner böse sein.
Ist doch nur eine Anregung und keine direkte Werbung.


----------



## Raptus (2. Juli 2008)

Ok, ein Beispiel: HiFi Lautsprecherboxen, Hersteller aus Schwäbisch-Gmünd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tongadiluna (2. Juli 2008)

Und?
Bekommst Du irgendetwas von der Firma Nubert geschenkt.
Das Produkt ist nicht schlecht und damit`s nicht wie Werbung aussieht, sollten wir hier noch die Firma Teufel (auch nicht schlecht) erwähnen.
Ein Canyon kannst Du auch innerhalb von 3 Wochen ohne die Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken.


----------



## Raptus (2. Juli 2008)

Ne, ich bin einfach vorsichtig 
Mir ging es auch nicht um die Firme oder deren Produkte als solches, sondern um das Beispiel für Kundenorientierung, Kulanz und Offenheit eines Versenders.


----------



## G.K. (4. Juli 2008)

Gibt es jemanden mit einem XC in Größe M im Raum Allgäu (OA/OAL), der sein Fahrrad für eine kurze Probefahrt zur Verfügung stellt. 
Keine Angst, ich will es nicht voll durch den Dreck lassen.
Mich interessiert vor allem die Sitzposition und die Klettereigenschaften, da reicht mir ein steiler geteerter Anstieg um Bescheid zu wissen, ob das Ding auch klettert. 
Zusätzlich wäre es schön, wenn ich deine Sattelhöhe und Sattel - Einstellung bei Bedarf auch noch etwas verstellen dürfte. (Drehmomentschlüssel bringe ich mit, dann können wirs hinterher wieder heile machen)   

Verkaufe deswegen auch Giant Trance 1 Modell 2006 in Größe M. 
Anfang 2007 gekauft. ca. 800 km gelaufen, war 2006 das Topmodell mit hochwertigen Komponenten. 
Passt leider nicht zu mir.


----------



## Tongadiluna (4. Juli 2008)

Guckst Du:

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05) 
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L


----------



## G.K. (4. Juli 2008)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Unterstützung. 
Guck natürlich nochmal.
Nur ists wieder die gleiche Liste, das nächste XC ist 300 km weit weg, da fehlt nach Koblenz nicht viel.

Warum habe ich meinen vorigen Beitrag trotzdem geschrieben?
Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag nur diejenigen ansprechen, die vielleicht nicht jeden und seine gesamten Bike Kumpels auf Ihrem Fahrrad sitzen haben wollen und eine 5 h Probefahrt (wahlweise mit 10 km verblockten DH) mit Ihrem 1500 bis 2700  Bike nicht wirklich prickelnd finden. 
Wers Kaputt macht, muss behalten.

Noch dazu wär es für mich halt praktischer, wenn ich nicht 300 bis 400 km ins Flachland fahren muss, da ich nach 15 min Bescheid weiß ob es passt.


----------



## schlagamel (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe die Liste um mein Nerve XC 7 in L (Göttingen) erweitert

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - qusibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L


----------



## Tongadiluna (4. Juli 2008)

@ G.K.

Na, ja,
der Thread steckt ja auch noch in den Kinderschuhen.
Ich hoffe, im nächsten Jahr sieht`s schon besser aus.
Sind`s echt 300km vom Allgäu bis Nürnberg?

Hätt ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Tongadiluna (4. Juli 2008)

Hab`s noch `mal aktualisiert.


04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05) 
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2008)

Moin

Suche ein Torque FRX in der Umgebung von Stuttgart.

gibts das irgendwo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasinx (6. Juli 2008)

Na Alex biste heiss geworden. Auf meinem M sahste eher aus wie ein Affe aufm Schleifstein.
Is aber trotzdem ein geiles Ding und ich hoffe das L wird passen und du findest eins zum Probefahren. Viel Glück.
Ben


----------



## AndyStolze (6. Juli 2008)

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L


----------



## waehrisch (6. Juli 2008)

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2008)

der-gute schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Suche ein Torque FRX in der Umgebung von Stuttgart.
> 
> gibts das irgendwo?



Also wenn du ein Liteville in XXL hast brauchst du ein Tork XL, und das gibts nicht als FRX. Ausser du willst NUR im Park damit fahren. 
Das Tork fällt sehr kompakt aus - ich finds für mich mit XL bei 202cm genau richtig!

Bin zwar morgen in Stuttgart, aber leider ohne Tork...


----------



## Damistam (6. Juli 2008)

Suche Torque FR  zwischen Mannheim und Heidelberg
Biete Custom ES 6 (36 Fox Van RC + Swinger ) zur Probefahrt an im gleichen Raum
Bitte melden wenn es so jmd gibt^^


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also wenn du ein Liteville in XXL hast brauchst du ein Tork XL, und das gibts nicht als FRX. Ausser du willst NUR im Park damit fahren.
> Das Tork fällt sehr kompakt aus - ich finds für mich mit XL bei 202cm genau richtig!
> 
> Bin zwar morgen in Stuttgart, aber leider ohne Tork...



mein 301XXL ist zu groß fürs Gelände
da würde ein XL perfekt passen...

Will aber ein BigBike mit 180 mm Federweg als Ergänzung zum 301 mit 130 mm.

Darum will ich ja auf ein Torque FRX in L drufsitzen.
geht ja nicht anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcSG1978 (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo

ich würde gerne mal ein XC oder AM/ES probe fahren.
wenn einer aus meiner gegend ist (Raum Solingen) würde ich mich freuen um eine pn.

danke
lg marcSG


----------



## hopfer (23. Juli 2008)

hi ich halte es für angebracht das Probefahrforum wider nach vorne zu holen.

LG Hopfer


----------



## G.K. (24. Juli 2008)

> hi ich halte es für angebracht das Probefahrforum wider nach vorne zu holen.


Ich persönlich verstehe deine Aussage nicht.


----------



## hopfer (24. Juli 2008)

G.K. schrieb:


> Ich persönlich verstehe deine Aussage nicht.



Na ich möchte Canyon Fahrer wieder auf den Thread aufmerksam machen
den ich finde es sind einfach noch zu wenig Adressen vertreten 

LG Hopfer


----------



## mountainmuc (24. Juli 2008)

München fährt auch Canyon!!!

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L


----------



## Tongadiluna (8. August 2008)

mountainmuc schrieb:


> München fährt auch Canyon!!!
> 
> 04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
> 080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
> ...



Vielleicht kommt ja noch das ein oder andere SE-Modell dazu?


----------



## ES7.0 (8. August 2008)

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L


----------



## fÄlix (8. August 2008)

na dann: 96103 Hallstadt bei Bamberg/Bayern  GrandCanyon 8.0 SE (07)


----------



## Tongadiluna (8. August 2008)

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L 
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)


----------



## corallus (8. August 2008)

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (18. August 2008)

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
68219 Mannheim - cpace - Spectral AX 7.0 L 2008
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M


----------



## Cpace (6. September 2008)

04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M


Habe mein Spectral aus der Liste wieder entfernt. Gibts ja bald nicht mehr.


----------



## q328874 (7. September 2008)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67071 Ludwigshafen - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M


Habe mein Spectral aus der Liste wieder entfernt. Gibts ja bald nicht mehr.[/QUOTE]


----------



## hopfer (31. Oktober 2008)

push
da geht doch noch ein bisschen mehr oder?

LG hopfer


----------



## g!zmo (31. Oktober 2008)

klar geht da noch was!! muss aber nur was ändern.
nerve am von ludwigshafen nach karlsruhe

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M


----------



## simdiem (6. November 2008)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M


----------



## loxa789 (23. Dezember 2008)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
__________________


----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, prima Idee , hab meins gleich mal "dazwischengepackt"


01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5  S  Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006


----------



## thto (28. Dezember 2008)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (28. Dezember 2008)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006


----------



## Claudy (29. Dezember 2008)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006


----------



## elClo (14. April 2009)

Gibts hier jemanen aus der NÄhe von Regensburg, der ein Grand Canyon Al hat (in "M" oder "L")? Würde mir gern das 6.0er zulegen, weiss aber noch nicht genau welche Größe. Vielleicht könnte ich ja mal ne Sitzprobe machen? Wär auch bereit ein Bierchen springen zu lassen 

Also Ciao


----------



## domingo2 (14. April 2009)

So, nun ist mein GC auch dabei

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006


----------



## hopfer (14. April 2009)

Mein Torque wohnt jetzt in Regensburg.

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006


----------



## marcomania (15. April 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006


Ich hab dann mal meine hinzugefügt, Nerve AM (bald) und ein Grand Canyon jeweils in XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lawbringer (15. April 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Torque ES 8.0 beide M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006

stelle meins auch mal zur verfügung. Nerve AM 6.0 L

53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009


----------



## vitello (15. April 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006


----------



## Arjan$*Haze* (15. April 2009)

So, Torque ist auch mit drinn, bei Interesse bitte PM

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006


----------



## KA-Biker (30. Mai 2009)

Ich stelle ein Nerve AM 5.0 mit Lyrik aus 2008 zur Verfügung...

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006


----------



## loxa789 (30. Mai 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006 
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Sven Freiburg (3. Juni 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Nerve AM 5.0 XL 2008
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79*** Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2009 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79*** Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2009 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Martin_Rgbg (3. Juni 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79*** Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2009 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Master80 (4. Juni 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79*** Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2009 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## crazymondo (4. Juni 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79*** Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2009 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siemo (24. Juni 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L 
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79*** Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2009 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Sven Freiburg (1. Juli 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## anulu (1. Juli 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## jan2000 (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ist keiner mit einem Nerve XC oder AM im Raum OA - OAL - RV
vertreten?

Ich will auch nicht ins Gelände. Nur mal vor der Haustür ne Minute fahren.

Die Möglichkeit hättet ihr doch auch gerne gehabt.
Werde ich später auch anbieten.

ciao Jan


----------



## Met87 (29. Juli 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
*35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009*
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## moakus (5. August 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## KannY (5. August 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
 67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Martina H. (5. August 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - (noch Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006) und Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S 
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## harke (5. August 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - (noch Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006) und Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (5. August 2009)

*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - (noch Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006) und Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08) + Nerve AM M (09)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## SilvioMatthes (10. August 2009)

*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
08468 Reichenbach - SilvioMatthes - Nerve MR 8 M ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - (noch Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006) und Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08) + Nerve AM M (09)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## delia (10. August 2009)

*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
08468 Reichenbach - SilvioMatthes - Nerve MR 8 M ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37083 Göttingen - delia - Nerve RC 7.0 L 2006 (Modell heißt jetzt MR)
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - (noch Canyon Nerve WXC 5 S Modell 2006) und Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08) + Nerve AM M (09)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Giant XTC (27. August 2009)

Servus,

gibt es irgendwo im Münchner Raum ein Torque ES in L oder M auf das ich mich mal setzen darf?

Laut Canyons PPS brauche ich nämlich M, ich traue dem Frieden aber nicht!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Martina H. (27. August 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S 
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## theworldburns (27. August 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
35039 Marburg - theworldburns - Torque ES 08 in M
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (27. August 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
35039 Marburg - theworldburns - Torque ES 08 in M
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09) 
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Giant XTC (22. September 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
35039 Marburg - theworldburns - Torque ES 08 in M
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09) 
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## md_m6 (25. September 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
35039 Marburg - theworldburns - Torque ES 08 in M
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09) 
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Misungu (28. September 2009)

Hallo Canyon Interessierte und Fahrer,

auch ich möchte mein Bike für Probefahrten zur Verfügung stellen.
Ich würd gern mal ein Bike mit ner Hammerschmidt fahren.
Bitte meldet euch.

Gruß Sven


01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
35039 Marburg - theworldburns - Torque ES 08 in M
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09) 
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
_*65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009*_
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## torisch (1. Oktober 2009)

Nerve XC 7.0 2009 in L dazu 


01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
_*09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)*_
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
35039 Marburg - theworldburns - Torque ES 08 in M
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09) 
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Tino72 (14. November 2009)

Bin 184cm groß, vermute ich brauch ein L. Leider hab ich im Großraum München hier niemanden gefunden der ein Nerve AM in L hat. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich doch jemand meldet.
THX, Tino


----------



## Kutze (14. November 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
35039 Marburg - theworldburns - Torque ES 08 in M
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09) 
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## mibooo (15. November 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
35039 Marburg - theworldburns - Torque ES 08 in M
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## pantarin (19. November 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
35039 Marburg - theworldburns - Torque ES 08 in M
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Mupf_05 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi, bin auch auf der Suche. Mich würde ein Nerve XC in Größe M oder L in dem Raum Frankfurt (Hessen) interessieren. Hat jemand sowas zum Probesitzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v.s (20. Dezember 2009)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
35039 Marburg - theworldburns - Torque ES 08 in M
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Rines (12. Februar 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 XL, ESX XL
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
35039 Marburg - theworldburns - Torque ES 08 in M
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz  Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
35039 Marburg - theworldburns - Torque ES 08 in M
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 *Raum Koblenz*  Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009[/QUOTE]

@rines: deinen Nick solltest du dazuschreiben sonst macht des wenig Sinn...


----------



## theworldburns (12. Februar 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009[/quote]

bin raus, hab keins mehr


----------



## Rines (13. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
> 
> 56729 *Raum Koblenz*  Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
> 
> ...




ja hab grad eben auch dran gedacht wie doof von mir


----------



## Rines (13. Februar 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
*56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)*
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Nerve ES 7.0 (07)
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009



jetz aber


----------



## gemsi (17. Februar 2010)

Ahoi,
würde gerne ein Grand Canyon in L oder XL probefahren. Raum Stuttgart/Pforzheim.
Gruß
Gemsi


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (8. März 2010)

Hi.

Ist dieser Thread noch aktiv^^?

Ich würde sehr gerne ein Nerve XC oder AM in L bzw. XL Probefahren im Großraum Braunschweig .

MfG
Max


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. März 2010)

In Nienhagen bei Celle gibts eins in L. PLZ 29336


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (8. März 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und 
​Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Julian0o (8. März 2010)

Ich trage mich auch mal ein mit einem Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M in 40699 Erkrath


----------



## Martina H. (9. März 2010)

> Ich trage mich auch mal ein mit einem Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M in 40699 Erkrath



... dann "kopier Dich" mal in die Liste 

Grüße

M.


----------



## Julian0o (9. März 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp  2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S  ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides  XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide  M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S  (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0  Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial  2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## bikepassionalb (13. März 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## nismo2002 (22. März 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbal84 (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich denke über den Kauf eines Torque FRX 9.0 nach und suche jemanden in Sachsen, der so ein Bike des '10er Modelljahres fährt. Alternativ würden mich auch die anderen Torque Modelle (Playzone, Dropzone, Trailflow) interessieren.


----------



## Brook (28. Mai 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## schappi (31. August 2010)

Push,
da hier des öfteren nach dem Thread gefragt wurde


----------



## M_Like (31. August 2010)

Geiler Thread, super Idee, gute Community! Ich mach auch mit sobald ich ein Canyon haben sollte!


----------



## schappi (31. August 2010)

@Brook

kannst du nicht mal mit deinem Chef sprechen In Wennigsen in klein PDS ein Canyon Testcenter einzurichten, um die Bikes mal unter richtigen Bedingungen testen zu können ?
Wann warste das letzet Mal im Deister? da ist diesen Sommer mega viel entstanden und umgebaut worden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Power-Valve (1. September 2010)

Danke Schappi fuer hochholen, ich haeng mich da auch mal rein...


01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82041 Oberhaching/Bayern - Hopfer - Spectral AX 9.0 Gr. M (2008)
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## trivette55 (14. September 2010)

Servus an alle, 
möchte mir gerne jetzt zur Sparbuchaktion ein AM 9.0 HS zulegen. 

Sollte es die Möglichkeit geben, im Raum Mittelhessen/ Gießen oder Frankfurt mal Probe zu sitzen würde ich mich freuen. 

@ wartool und ghost 48 ich schreibe euch mal direkt an 

Vielen Dank


----------



## hopfer (15. September 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## die tina (19. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gern ein Torque 2010 in S probefahren (München und Umgebung). 
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke, Tina


----------



## prong (19. September 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
*83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver*
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die tina (19. September 2010)

Danke, aber ich interessiere mich für das 2010er. Da wurde der Rahmen doch überarbeitet, oder?
Überlege, ob ich bei der Sparbuchaktion zuschlage, aber ungern ohne mal auf dem Bike gesessen zu haben.


----------



## Xplosion51 (19. September 2010)

bei nichtgefallen kannst du es bis zu 30 Tage nach Erhalt zurückschicken.


----------



## SLXDriver (19. September 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> bei nichtgefallen kannst du es bis zu 30 Tage nach Erhalt zurückschicken.



- 20% Wegen abnutzung muhaha


----------



## SLXDriver (19. September 2010)

Canyon Torque Vertride 9.0 Karlsruhe M


----------



## Muchserk (21. September 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
*97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M*
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## kamo-i (10. Dezember 2010)

Wollte mal fragen, ob es zu der Liste jemanden mit einem XC oder AM im Kreis Wolfsburg 38440 / Braunschweig 38100 / Gifhorn 38518 *ODER IM HARZ* gibt?


----------



## wildbiker (10. Dezember 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
*043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"*
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009         





 



... um die Ossiquote hier mal ein wenig zu verstärken... Damit hier auch noch nen paar wissen wie sich nen Canyon fährt...und nicht nur Baumarktbike fahren müssen.


----------



## crossovo (10. Dezember 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
*015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10), *
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009
_
... um die Ossiquote hier mal ein wenig zu verstärken...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Damit hier auch noch nen paar wissen wie sich nen Canyon fährt...und nicht nur Baumarktbike fahren müssen._ Oder Scott Bikes ;-)


----------



## Indymaniak (13. Dezember 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10), 
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
*42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak* - *Torque 8.0 2010 in L*
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (18. Dezember 2010)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10), 
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
*405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010)  & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010) *
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009

coole Idee


----------



## han-sch (30. Dezember 2010)

Fährt hier vllt. jemand ein 2010/11er Torque in Größe M am besten mit 180er Gabel?

Raum: 97*** Marktheidenfeld bzw. Würzburg


----------



## KA-Biker (30. Dezember 2010)

]01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10), 
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
*405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010)  & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010) *
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD 2011 in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. Dezember 2010)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> Fährt hier vllt. jemand ein 2010/11er Torque in Größe M am besten mit 180er Gabel?
> 
> Raum: 97*** Marktheidenfeld bzw. Würzburg



er hier:


97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M


----------



## han-sch (30. Dezember 2010)

aah danke! hab ich überlesen ..


----------



## TWIERTZ (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche in der Nähe von Nürnberg für meine Freundin ein Nerve XC (W) in Grösse S zum Proberadln oder Probehocken.
Um so "näher" der Rahmen am 2011-Modell ist um so besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_H (4. Februar 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10), 
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010)  & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010) 
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD 2011 in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
*8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L*
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## han-sch (4. Februar 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10), 
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010)  & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010) 
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.2008.: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD 2011 in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
*97*** Marktheidenfeld -  _franken_biker_  - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M*
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Februar 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10), 
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010) 
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
*76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium*
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## RolfK (4. Februar 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10), 
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
*326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L*
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010) 
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010 
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## han-sch (4. Februar 2011)

@RolfK: du musst deinen benutzernamen noch dazu schreiben


----------



## Bench (10. Februar 2011)

Suche ein Nerve AM in S oder M zum Probesitzen im Raum OA, OAL, KE

Die Canyon Site will mir ein S empfehlen, aber fahre seit Jahren ein 18", und ich nehme mal an, 18" ist eher M?
Das komische System da geht eh rein nach der Schrittlänge. Wenn ich ein S nehme, sitze ich aufgrund meines langen Oberkörpers bestimmt sehr komisch drauf.


----------



## scotix (10. Februar 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2010 in M & L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
*91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar*
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Julian0o (10. Februar 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
*40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
*42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Bergabraser (11. Februar 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
*341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S*
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## der.bergsteiger (6. März 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
*642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M*
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flex89 (6. März 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## flex89 (6. März 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009

Vollständige Fassung


----------



## Brinsen (7. März 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
*727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L*
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95189 Köditz/Bayern - vitello - Spectral AX 9.0 + Nerve AM 9.0HS (2009) M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009

*edit*


----------



## vitello (7. März 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## tommyOO (7. März 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## ml-55 (7. März 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Maracuja10 (9. März 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Suicyclist (9. März 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## rudi81 (15. März 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (16. März 2011)

_@ rudi81: Hast zuweit oben kopiert und mich gelöscht, daher hier nochmal inkl. uns beiden:_


01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S 388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Pan Tau (17. März 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
*13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)*
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S 388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## rudi81 (17. März 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S 
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## fibbs (27. März 2011)

Hat denn hier keiner ein AM in L und sitzt in der Nähe von München? Würde mich wirklich freuen.


----------



## mat2u (4. April 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
 015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
 04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
 04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
 043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
 080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
 09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
 13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
 21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
 22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
 22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
 24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
 27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
 29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
 2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
 30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
 326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
 341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
 34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
 37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
 37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
 37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
 382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
 388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
 405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
 40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
 42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
 42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
 44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
 48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
 50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
 51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
 51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
 53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
 5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
 56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
 56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
 6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
 60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
 604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
 642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
 642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
 64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
 65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
 65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
 66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
 67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
 67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
 70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
 71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
 724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
 727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
 73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
 76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
 76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
 76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
 76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
 74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
 79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
 79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
 81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
 82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
 82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
 83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
 83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
 84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
 85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
 8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
 89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
 91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
 91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
 91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
 92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
 930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
 93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
 95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
 96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
 96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
 97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
 97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
 8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
 89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
 89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## wortwitz (5. April 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charista (6. April 2011)

hallo alle miteinander!

hab ein großes (oder eher 'kleines') Problem! Bin knappe 1,54 cm groß, mit einer Schrittlänge von 73cm und hab da so das Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 W im Visier. Da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob mir überhaupt XS passt würde ich gerne mal drauf sitzen bevor ich bestelle! Also meine Frage: hat wer Erfahrungswerte mit dieser Größenkombination bzw. gibts jemanden oder kennt jemand jemand anders der ein Damen-Fully Größe XS besitzt und sich zufällig in der Steiermark oder Niederösterreich/Wien (Österreich) aufhält?!? 
Hoffe wirklich sehr, dass sich hier jemand findet der mir bei meinem Problem helfen kann!!

liebe Grüße, Christina


----------



## Braunbaer (10. April 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009

(neu: XC in Hamburg)


----------



## HolgerK (11. April 2011)

Hi,
leider im Umfeld von HH nichts gefunden. Suche eine Möglichkeit, dass meine Freundin sich ein Nerve AM in Größe M mal näher anschauen kann - im Umfeld von Hamburg.

Fahre selbst ein 2008er Nerve AM 9.0...

VG
Holger


----------



## auwaddel (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

würd mir gern ein Nerve AM zulegen. Lieg mit 1,85m u. SL 0,86m laut PPS gerade noch bei M, mit SL 0,87m wärs schon L.
Würd also mal gerne ein Nerve AM in M oder L oder am besten beide  probesitzen.

Region: Ravensburg(88212) / Friedrichshafen (88045)

vielen Dank


----------



## xTr3Me (15. April 2011)

auwaddel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würd mir gern ein Nerve AM zulegen. Lieg mit 1,85m u. SL 0,86m laut PPS gerade noch bei M, mit SL 0,87m wärs schon L.
> Würd also mal gerne ein Nerve AM in M oder L oder am besten beide  probesitzen.
> ...



Bei 185 und Größe M wirst du verdammt aufrecht sitzen. Schau dich lieber nach einem L um


----------



## Tapir1000 (15. April 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## auwaddel (17. April 2011)

Hi xTr3Me,

danke für die Antwort. Tendier auch eher zum L. Ein Arbeitskollege hat glaub ein L, muss ich mal probesitzen.

vG


----------



## V!oLent (18. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich überlege mir ein Canyon AM 6.0 in Mamba Green zu kaufen. Da die Lieferung schon jetzt 9 Wochen dauern würde, möchte ich schnellstens bestellen, allerdings nicht ohne Probefahrt. Hab in nächster Zeit leider keine Möglichkeit nach Koblenz zu kommen. Daher meine Frage:

Hat irgendjemand im Raum *Stuttgart* oder im Raum *Hamburg* ein *Canyon AM* (egal welches) aus 2011 in *XL*?

Wenn sich jemand bereit erklären würde mich ein paar Meter damit fahren zu lassen, wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Viele Grüße, Robert


----------



## Action-Axel (20. April 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
*66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L *
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## smithi80 (28. April 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
*66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L *
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (28. April 2011)

V!oLent schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich überlege mir ein Canyon AM 6.0 in Mamba Green zu kaufen. Da die Lieferung schon jetzt 9 Wochen dauern würde, möchte ich schnellstens bestellen, allerdings nicht ohne Probefahrt. ...



bestellen... wenn es dann gar nicht passt, kannst du es ja zurueckschicken.


----------



## Schibbie (28. April 2011)

bestell es, du musst spätestens 2-3 wochen vor liefertermin überweisen. oder bestell per nachnahme, dann sinds 2 euro mehr, aber die machen ja nix aus


----------



## tobone (28. April 2011)

Wie sieht das denn mit einem Nerve AM in Gr.L aus? Würde das gerne mal probefahren. Wolfenbüttel liegt in der Nähe von Braunschweig. Wenn möglich ein 2011er.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## HolgerK (28. April 2011)

Leider nur ein M aus 2011 und ein L aus 2008 in Tangstedt bei Hamburg


----------



## IRONMANq (29. April 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
*9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black*
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## dh-fabrikk (30. April 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
*35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L*
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## nemo84 (6. Juni 2011)

@ Mountainmuc: bin am überlegen mir das Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 zu kaufen. Bin aber ziemlich klein und mir daher nicht sicher, ob nicht doch das Canyon Nerve XC W (XS) besser wäre. Nach München hab ich nur eine Stunde zu fahren. Wärs möglich, dass Bike zu testen?

Gruß, 
Nadine


----------



## sb_am (7. Juni 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
*88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green 
*8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## LapierreFroggy (7. Juni 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
*55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M*
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green 
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aicpr (10. Juni 2011)

Hi, hat denn schon jemand in der Gegend Augsburg/München ein Strive größe M zum Probefahren.


----------



## axisofjustice (13. Juni 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bergabraser - Nerve AM 8 2011 (tuned) in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
*79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
*79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green 
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Bonvivant (13. Juni 2011)

axisofjustice;8413645]01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
*341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S*
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green 
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## nemo84 (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 

hab hier einen interessanten Link einer Canyon Testbikestation im *8-*er Postleitzahlen Raum: http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html

viele Grüße


----------



## sb_am (16. Juni 2011)

nemo84 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hab hier einen interessanten Link einer Canyon Testbikestation im *8-*er Postleitzahlen Raum: http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
> 
> viele Grüße


 
Ich habs mal eingefügt:


01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
*87541 Bad Hindelang - **http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html*
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## canyoneugen (19. Juni 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
*91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L*
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (19. Juni 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
*56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L*
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## philipp7586 (21. Juni 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
*74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)*
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Susi75 (15. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich suchen ein Nerve XC W 9.0 in Gr. XS (notfalls auch Gr. S) zum testen.
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?
Wohne in der Gegend Frankfurt/M. - würde aber auch ein paar Kilometer fahren.

LG


----------



## Power-Valve (18. Juli 2011)

Susi75 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suchen ein Nerve XC 9.0 in Gr. XS (notfalls auch Gr. S) zum testen.
> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?
> ...



XS gibt es meines Wissens nicht.  Von Frankfurt ist es nicht weit nach Koblenz, direkt zu Canyon. Vielleicht ne Ueberlegung wert...


----------



## Susi75 (18. Juli 2011)

Doch doch ... die Größe XS gibt es bei der Woman-Serie.

In Koblenz war ich schon 2x .... aber die kleinen Runden, die man da auf dem Parkplatz drehen kann, reichen mir für eine wirkliche Probefahrt nicht aus!

LG


----------



## Power-Valve (18. Juli 2011)

wenn du dir halbwegs sicher bist, koenntest du auch bestellen und wenn es gar nicht passt das Rad wieder zurueckschicken innerhalb 14 Tagen.


----------



## Susi75 (18. Juli 2011)

und das funktioniert auch, wenn ich das Rad dann schon ein oder zweimal gefahren bin?

Eigentlich kann man ja mit Canyon nicht viel falsch machen - das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist super. Ich tu mich halt einfach nur schwer, soviel Geld auszugeben für ein Rad was ich vorher nicht gefahren bin.
Aber genügend Zeit zum überlegen hab ich ja, für diese Saison ist die XS leider ausverkauft und ich muss sowieso auf die neuen Modelle 2012 warten


----------



## Power-Valve (18. Juli 2011)

solange du das nicht direkt "einstuerzt". Einfach ordentlich putzen und man sieht nix mehr.


----------



## zwecky (29. Juli 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
*94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L*
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Canyon_Support (26. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Forennutzer und Canyon Fans,

wir verfolgen mit großem Interesse alle Themen hier im Forum, denn es ist immer wieder faszinierend, wie aktiv ihr euch hier vernetzt und über Canyon und oft auch mit uns austauscht.
Daher ist uns natürlich auch dieser Thread hier nicht verborgen geblieben.
Aus der Historie unserer Firma ergeben sich für uns viele Herausforderungen, die wir in der uns bestmöglichen Weise angehen wollen. Dazu gehört seit jeher auch die Tatsache, dass wir Euch die Möglichkeit schaffen möchten, an so vielen Stellen wie möglich mit Canyon und unseren Produkten in Kontakt treten zu können.
Dass ihr euch auf diesem Wege hier bereits selbst vernetzt habt und gegenseitig von unseren Produkten und vom Biken überzeugt, finden wir klasse und sagen deshalb an dieser Stelle Danke für euer Engagement und eure Begeisterung für unsere Bikes.

Bei all unseren Überlegungen für ein umfassenderes Bikeerlebnis bleiben wir, auch durch eure Initiative, immer wieder an einem Kernpunkt hängen: Gemeinschaft.
Erst durch gegenseitigen Austausch über das Lebensgefühl, welches Biker verbindet, entsteht das wirkliche Erlebnis.
Daher wollen wir dies in Zukunft noch sehr viel stärker fördern, denn das Biken ist auch für uns sehr viel mehr als nur Arbeit.

Wir möchten euch daher gern vorab, bevor es in der Navigation unserer Homepage erscheint, ein Tool vorstellen, welches in Zukunft mit verschiedensten Erweiterungen genau dieses Gemeinschaftsgefühl unterstützen soll.
Unter folgendem Link findet ihr die Canyon Probefahrtenbörse:

www.canyon.com/probefahrtenboerse/

Hier habt ihr die Möglichkeit, sowohl eure Räder zur Probefahrt anzubieten als auch Gesuche einzustellen, falls ihr ein bestimmtes Rad gerne Probefahren möchtet.
Wir haben also versucht, eure Idee komfortabler und übersichtlicher zu machen und wollen sie mit weiteren Funktionen erweitern.
In den nächsten Ausbaustufen wird die Karte, die ihr hier sehen könnt, beispielsweise alle Events, bei denen Canyon vor Ort ist, aufnehmen. Außerdem werden wir Partnerhotels und Radreiseveranstalter eintragen die Canyon Räder zur Verfügung stellen und auch noch vieles mehr.

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn euch das Tool gefällt und ihr mit uns zusammen (denn auch wir als Canyon Mitarbeiter werden unsere Räder hier einstellen) die Canyon Community vergrößert und zusammenbringt.

Wir sind sehr interessiert an eurem Feedback. Wie findet ihr die Umsetzung eurer Idee, was vermisst ihr und was wünscht ihr euch in Zukunft von uns. Wir sind gespannt, von euch zu hören. Schreibt eure Eindrücke bitte an [email protected] mit dem Stichwort Probefahrtenbörse im Betreff.  

Und bevor wir es vergessen:
Wir würden gern allen, die bisher hier ihr Rad zur Verfügung gestellt haben, ein kleines Dankeschön zukommen lassen, also schreibt uns bitte bis zum 15. September eure Adresse und die Zuordnung zu eurem Forennamen an [email protected].

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße aus Koblenz

Euer Canyon Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (26. August 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> ...findet ihr die Canyon Probefahrtenbörse:
> 
> www.canyon.com/probefahrtenboerse/
> 
> Hier habt ihr die Möglichkeit, sowohl eure Räder zur Probefahrt anzubieten als auch Gesuche einzustellen, falls ihr ein bestimmtes Rad gerne Probefahren möchtet....




Gute Idee! Schoen waere auch der ein oder andere Testcenter wo man Raeder mieten koennte.

Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht.

LG aus Hannover
Uwe


----------



## Av4l0n (26. August 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
*66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)*
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. August 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
*50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M*
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Santa2412claus (26. August 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## SeppelD (26. August 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
*83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S*
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009[/quote]


----------



## Mavy (27. August 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
 015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
 04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
 04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
 043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
 080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
 09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
 13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
 21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
 22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
 22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
 22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
 24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
 27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
 29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
 2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
 30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
 326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
 341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
 34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
 35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
 37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
 37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
 37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
 382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
 388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
*404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M *
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
 40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
 42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
 42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
 44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
 48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
 50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
 50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
 51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
 5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
 51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
 53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
 5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
 55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
 56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
 56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
 56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
 6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
 60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
 604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
 63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
 642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
 642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
 64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
 65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
 65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
 66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
 66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
 66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
 67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
 67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
 70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
 71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
 724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
 727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
 73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
 76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
 76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
 76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
 76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
 74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
 74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
 78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
 79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
 79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
 79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
 81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
 82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
 82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
 83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
 83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
 84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
 85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
 87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
 88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
 8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
 89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
 90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
 9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
 91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
 91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
 91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
 91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
 92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
 930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
 93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
 94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
 95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
 96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
 96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
 97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
 97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
 97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
 8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
 89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
 89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009[/quote]


----------



## Arne (27. August 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
 015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
 04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp

 04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
 043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
 080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
 09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
 13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
 21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
 22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
 22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
 22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
 24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
 27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
 29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
 2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
 30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
 326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
 341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
 34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
 35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
 37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
 37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
 37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
 382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
 388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
*404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M *
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
 40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
 42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
 42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
 44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
 48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
 50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
 50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
 51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
 5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
 51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
 53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
 5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
 55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
 56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
 56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
 56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
 6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
 60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
 604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
 63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
 642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
 642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
 64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
 65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
 65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
 66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
 66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
 66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
 67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
 67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
 70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
 71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
 724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
 727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
 73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
 76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
 76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
 76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
 76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
 74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
 74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
 78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
 79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
 79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
 79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
 81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
 82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
 82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
 83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
 83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
 84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
 85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
 87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
 88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
 8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
 89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
 90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
 9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
 91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
 91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
 91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
 91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
 92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
 930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
 93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
 94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
 95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
 96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
 96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
 97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
 97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
 97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
 8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
 89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
 89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009[/quote]


----------



## Fell (28. August 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
 015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
 04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
 043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
 080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
 09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
 13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
 21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
 22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
 22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
 22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
 24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
 27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
 29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
 2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
 30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
 326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
 341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
 34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
 35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
 37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
 37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
 37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
 382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
 388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M 
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
 40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
 42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
 42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
 44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
 48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
 50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
 50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
 51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
 5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
 51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
 53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
 5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
 55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
 56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
 56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
 56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
 6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
 60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
 604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
 63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
 642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
 642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
 64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
 65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
 65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
 66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
 66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
 66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
 67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
 67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
67551 Worms - Fell - Strive ES 9.0 Größe M
 70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
 71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
 724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
 727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
 73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
 76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
 76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
 76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
 76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
 74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
 74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
 78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
 79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
 79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
 79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
 81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
 82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
 82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
 83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
 83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
 84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
 85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
 87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
 88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
 8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
 89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
 90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
 9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
 91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
 91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
 91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
 91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
 92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
 930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
 93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
 94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
 95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
 96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
 96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
 97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
 97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
 97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
 8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
 89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
 89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009[/quote]


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (28. August 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
 015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
 04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
 04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
 043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
 080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
 09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
 13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
 21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
 22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
 22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
 22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
 24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
 27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
 29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
 2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
 30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
 326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L 
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
 34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
 35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
 37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
 37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
 37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
 382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
 388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M 
 405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
 40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
 42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
 42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
 44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
 48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
 50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
 50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
 51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
 5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
 51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
 53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
 5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
 55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
 56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
 56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
 56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
 6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
 60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
 604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
 61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
 63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
 642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
 642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
 64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
 65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
 65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
 66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
 66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
 66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
 67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
 67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
 67551 Worms - Fell - Strive ES 9.0 Größe M
 70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
 71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
 724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
 727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
 73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
 76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
 76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
 76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
 76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
 74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
 74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
 78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
 79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
 79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
 79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
 81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
 82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
 82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
 83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
 83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
 83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
 84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
 85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
 87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
 88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
 8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
 89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
 90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
 9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
 91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
 91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
 91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
 91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
 92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
 930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
 93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
 94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
 95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
 96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
 96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
 97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
 97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
 97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
 8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
 89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
 89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009[/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molnitza (5. September 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
 015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
 04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
 04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
 043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
 080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
 09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
 13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
 21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
 22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
 22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
 22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
 24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
 27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
 29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
 2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
 30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
 326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L 
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
 34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
 35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
 37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
 37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
 37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
 382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
 388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M 
 405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
 40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
 42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
 42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
 44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
 48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
 50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
 50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
 51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
 5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
 51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
 53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
 5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
 55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
 56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
 56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
 56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
 6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
 60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
 604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
 61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
 63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
 642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
 642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
 64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
 65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
 65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
 66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
 66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
 66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
 67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
 67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
 67551 Worms - Fell - Strive ES 9.0 Größe M
 70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
 71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
 724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
 727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
 73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
 76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
 76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
 76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
 76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
 74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
 74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
 78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
 79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
 79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
 79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
 81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
 82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
 82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
 83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
 83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
 83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
 84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
 85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
 87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
 88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
 8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
 89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
 90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
 9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
 91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
 91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
 91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
 91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
 92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
 930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
 93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
 94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
 95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
 96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
 96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
 97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
 97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
 97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
 8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
 89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
 89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## -Daniel L.- (6. September 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
 015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
 04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
 04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
 043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
 080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
 09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
 13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
 21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
 22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
 22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
 22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
 24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
 27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
 29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
 2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
 30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
 326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L 
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
 34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
 35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
 37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
 37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
 37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
 382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
 388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M 
 405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
 40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
 42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
 42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
 44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
 48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
 50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
 50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
 51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
 5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
 51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
 53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
 5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
 55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
 56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
 56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
 56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
 6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
 60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
 604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
 61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
 63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
 642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
 642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
 64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
 65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
 65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
 66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
 66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
 66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
 67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
 67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
 67551 Worms - Fell - Strive ES 9.0 Größe M
 70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
 71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
 724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
 727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
 73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
 76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
 76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
 76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
 76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
 74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
 74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
 78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
 79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
 79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
 79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
 81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
 82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
 82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
 83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
 83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
 83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
 84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
 85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
 87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
 88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
 8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
 89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
 90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
 9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
 91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
 91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
 91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
 91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
 92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
 930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
 93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
 94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
 95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
 96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
 96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
 97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
 97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
 97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
 8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
 89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
 89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## konahoss90 (30. Oktober 2011)

Wird die Probefahrtenbörse auf der Canyon-Homepage etwa boykottiert?


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. Oktober 2011)

soweit ich weiß gibt es das erst seit dem sie letztens die Homepage erneuert haben bei denen im Angebot!


----------



## Santa2412claus (31. Oktober 2011)

Hat schon irgendjemand etwas von Canyon bekommen? Die wollten sich doch erkenntlich zeigen


----------



## zoomer (31. Oktober 2011)

Noch sind die 29er nicht lieferbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fell (31. Oktober 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
 015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
 04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
 04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
 043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
 080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
 09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
 13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
 21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
 22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
 22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
 22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
 24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
 27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
 29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
 2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
 30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
 326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L 
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
 34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
 35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
 37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
 37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
 37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
 382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
 388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M 
 405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
 40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
 42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
 42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
 44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
 48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
 50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
 50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
 51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
 5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
 51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
 53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
 5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
 55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
 56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
 56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
 56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
 6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
 60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
 604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
 61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
 63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
 642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
 642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
 64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
 65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
 65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
 66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
 66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
 66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
 67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
 67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
 70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
 71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
 724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
 727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
 73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
 76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
 76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
 76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
 76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
 74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
 74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
 78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
 79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
 79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
 79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
 81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
 82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
 82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
 83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
 83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
 83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
 84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
 85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
 87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
 88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
 8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
 89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
 90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
 9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
 91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
 91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
 91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
 91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
 92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
 930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
 93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
 94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
 95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
 96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
 96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
 97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
 97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
 97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
 8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
 89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
 89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## zwecky (1. November 2011)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendjemand etwas von Canyon bekommen? Die wollten sich doch erkenntlich zeigen



Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt! Ist ja mittlerweile eineinhalb Monate her. Auch wen das nicht ihre Pflicht ist: erst vollmundig ein Präsent ankündigen und das Ganze dann versanden lassen ist nicht gerade die feine Art.

Noch mal zur Erinnerung falls jemand von Canyon hier mitliest:

"Und bevor wir es vergessen:
Wir würden gern allen, die bisher in besagtem Thread ihr Rad zur Verfügung gestellt haben, ein kleines Dankeschön zukommen lassen, also schreibt uns bitte bis zum 15. September eure Adresse und die Zuordnung zu eurem Forennamen an [email protected].
Vielen Dank und beste Grüße aus Koblenz

Euer Canyon Team"


----------



## zwecky (5. November 2011)

zwecky schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt! Ist ja mittlerweile eineinhalb Monate her. Auch wen das nicht ihre Pflicht ist: erst vollmundig ein Präsent ankündigen und das Ganze dann versanden lassen ist nicht gerade die feine Art.
> 
> Noch mal zur Erinnerung falls jemand von Canyon hier mitliest:
> 
> ...



Hab heute ein Päckchen von Canyon erhalten: ein Twin Pack "Knog Frog Strobe " LEDs für vorne und hinten! Coole Sachen für den Herbst jetzt  - wird ja ab 16:30 Uhr schon ziemlich düster, vor allem wenn man so wie ich von den sonnigen Bergen in den Nebel abtaucht  ! Vielen Dank an Canyon für die feine Geste! Ich hoffe Euer Probefahrbörse wird irgendwann einmal das was ihr Euch darunter vorgestellt habt: ein Canyon-Netzwerk!

Grüße,

Zwecky


----------



## julius09 (7. November 2011)

Hab meine Lampen auch am Samstag erhalten... Echt Super die Teile !


----------



## Sven Freiburg (9. November 2011)

Merci an Canyon für die feinen Lämpchen !

Eine super Geste !

Und nun auch lohnend für alle Beteiligten: Iimmerhin hab ich über dieses Forum hier auch 4 Probefahrten in Freiburg vermittelt


----------



## Power-Valve (9. November 2011)

meine sind auch am Montag angekommen. Perfekt um in der Daemmerung von der Arbeit nachhause zu radeln. Danke Winterpokal. Bin den ganzen Sommer nicht einmal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, jetzt jeden Tag...


----------



## FloRoth (8. Dezember 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
 015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
 04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
 04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
 043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
 080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
 09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
 13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
 21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
 22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
 22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
 22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
 24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
 27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
 29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
 2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
 30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
 326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L 
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
 34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
 35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
 37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
 37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
 37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
 382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
 388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M 
 405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
 40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
 42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
 42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
 44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
 48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
 50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
 50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
 51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
 5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
 51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
 53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
 5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
 55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
 56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
 56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
 56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
 6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
 60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
 604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
 61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
 63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
 642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
 642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
 64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
 65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
 65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
 66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
 66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
 66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
 67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
 67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
 70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
 71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
 724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
 727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
 73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
 76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
 76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
 76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
 76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
 74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
 74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
 78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
 79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
 79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
 79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
 81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
 82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
 82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
 83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
 83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
 83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
 84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
 85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
 87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
 88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
 8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
 89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
 90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
 9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
 91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
 91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
 91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
 91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
 92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
 930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
 93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
 94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
 95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
 96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
 96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
 97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
 97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
 97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
 8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
 89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
 89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## reflux (8. Dezember 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
 015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
 04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
 04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
 043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
 080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
 09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
 13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
 21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
 22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
 22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
 22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
 24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
 27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
 29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
 2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30449 Hannover - Reflux - Nerve XC in M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
 30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
 30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
 326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L 
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
 34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
 35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
 37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
 37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
 37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
 382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
 388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M 
 405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
 40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
 42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
 42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
 44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
 48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
 50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
 50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
 51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
 5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
 51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
 53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
 5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
 55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
 56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
 56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
 56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
 6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
 60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
 604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
 61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
 63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
 642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
 642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
 64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
 65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
 65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
 66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
 66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
 66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
 67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
 67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
 70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
 71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
 724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
 727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
 73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
 76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
 76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
 76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
 76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
 74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
 74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
 78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
 79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
 79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
 79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
 81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
 82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
 82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
 83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
 83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
 83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
 84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
 85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
 87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
 88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
 8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
 89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
 90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
 90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
 9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
 91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
 91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
 91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
 91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
 92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
 930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
 93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
 94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
 95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
 96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
 96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
 97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
 97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
 97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
 8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
 89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
 89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Rennschnitzel (11. Dezember 2011)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - *Nerve* XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand *Canyon* AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - *Nerve* XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - *Nerve* MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - *Nerve* XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand *Canyon* AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - *Nerve* XC 8.0 M ('07) & *Nerve* XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - *Nerve* XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - *Nerve* AM 6 L & *Nerve* XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & *Nerve* AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30449 Hannover - Reflux - *Nerve* XC in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - *Nerve* XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - *Nerve* XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - *Nerve* AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand *Canyon* 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - *Nerve* XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - *Nerve* AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - *Nerve* AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - *Nerve* XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - *Canyon* *Nerve* XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - *Canyon* Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - *Canyon* Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - *Canyon* *Nerve* AM 8.0 M (2010) & *Canyon* Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - *Canyon* *Nerve* AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand *Canyon* AL und bald ein *Nerve* AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + *Nerve* AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - *Nerve* AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
*56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S  (11)*
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, *Nerve* XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - *Nerve* AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand *Canyon* 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - *Nerve* AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - *Nerve* XC5.0 2010 S, *Nerve* XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - *Nerve* AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - *Nerve* AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand *Canyon* CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - *Nerve* XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand *Canyon* AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - *Nerve* ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand *Canyon* CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - *Canyon* Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - *Nerve* MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - *Nerve* AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - *Nerve* ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand *Canyon* 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- *Nerve* Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - *Nerve* AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - *Nerve* XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg *Nerve* XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - *Nerve* XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - *Nerve* XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - *Nerve* AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - *Nerve* AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + *Nerve* MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand *Canyon* 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - *Nerve* XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - *Nerve* AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - *Nerve* XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - *Nerve* AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- *Nerve* AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - *Nerve* AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - *Nerve* AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - *Nerve* AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - *Canyon* ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand *Canyon* 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - *Nerve* ES 2007 in M + *Nerve* XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - *Nerve* AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning *Nerve* XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Baitman (9. Januar 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30449 Hannover - Reflux - Nerve XC in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
*63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau*
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009
__________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (21. Januar 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30449 Hannover - Reflux - Nerve XC in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
*38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L*
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76133 Karlsruhe - g!zmo - Nerve AM 5.0 M (08)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## BlackSaviour (22. Januar 2012)

Servus,

bin ganz dringend auf der Suche nach ner Möglichkeit mal auf nem Torque FRX 2010/11/12 platz zu nehmen. Ich will mir unbedingt eins bestellen bin mir aber total unsicher ob Größe M oder L.

Wär super wenn mir jmd helfen könnte...ich komm aus der schönen Frankenmetropole Nürnberg


----------



## g!zmo (23. Januar 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30449 Hannover - Reflux - Nerve XC in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Power-Valve (23. Januar 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
29336 bei Hannover - SamyRSJ4 - Torque FR 2009 XL
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Januar 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## jegla (25. Januar 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
*41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L*
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
*5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L*
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Pecado22 (30. April 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & *Torque Vertride M (`12)*
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## dia-mandt (30. April 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & *Torque Vertride M (`12)*
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
*510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L*
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Nerve AM 8.0 SE 2008 in Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## simdiem (30. April 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
*74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M*
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
97*** Marktheidenfeld - _franken_biker_ - Torque Dropzone 2011 Gr. M
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009
dia-mandt ist gerade online Beitrag melden   	Mit Zitat antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (30. April 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Ronny-SDH (1. Mai 2012)

Hätte ein Nerve XC 7.0 von 2011 in Größe M.


----------



## Antilles (16. Mai 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
                                   Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
                                   Nerve XC ? M(06)
                                   Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## konahoss90 (16. Mai 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## rabbitrabbit (13. Juni 2012)

Hallile-Hallöle Biker-Mädels und -Jungs! 

Suche *Canyon Nerve AM*, BJ 2011 oder 2012 in *Grösse S*, Raum Karlsruhe, zum probefahren!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Geht vor allem um die Überstandshöhe, da ich nur 1,65m gross bin... das Problem mit der Grösse haben wohl andere Mädels auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke schonmal und Grüssle,
Andrea


----------



## Tshikey (13. Juni 2012)

hallo rabbitrabbit,

was hast du denn bitte für eine schrittlänge?

ich fahre ein nerve-am 2011 in s, habe eine schrittlänge von 80 cm
und bin bisher noch nie "aufgesessen", fahre gerne mal extrem steil
hoch wie runter und musst auch schon recht oft und ungewollt unter-
brechen....



der angegebene überstand des am in größe s ist übrigens 74,8 cm kurz 
nach der sattelnase. 
wohne in plz 97896, also leider zu weit von karlsruhe, sonst hättest du
dich mal gerne draufsetzen können.....

 gruß, tshikey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabbitrabbit (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo Tshikey,
meine Schrittlänge ist nur ca. 77 cm, also ganze 3 cm weniger als Du. :-D
Hab deswegen schon bissel Bedenken... :-/ 

Hab grad nochmal nachgesehen,
Überstandshöhe aktuell sind 802 mm -  allerdings mehr Richtung Mitte.
Kann das dann hinkommen, mit den 74,8 kurz nach der Sattelnase? Knapp 5 cm 
Unterschied kommt mir bissel viel vor... hmmm...

Jep, schade dass Du so weit weg wohnst, draufsitzen wär prima gewesen!  

Trotzdem danke und Grüssle,
Andrea :-D


----------



## rabbitrabbit (13. Juni 2012)

ok, die haben die Überstandshöhe von 2011 auf 2012 erhöht!


----------



## Tshikey (13. Juni 2012)

hi andrea,

die rahmengeo hat sich ja nicht geändert, canyon gibt die überstandshöhe seit diesem jahr nur anders an....

ich habe gerade mal nachgemessen, allerdings mit RoRo, die sind ein paar mm niedriger als FA/NN:

oberrohr, verbindung zum sattelrohr (schwert) ist 73 cm hoch
direkt unter der sattelnase knapp 74,4 cm
und eine handbreit vor der sattelnase sinds ziemlich exakt 75 cm, also an der stelle, auf
welcher man im ungünstigen fall eben aufsitzt.

das hieße für dich 2 cm luft - das ist nicht viel, tut aber auch noch nicht weh!

letztendlich musst du das aber selbst entscheiden, oder bei einem fehlkauf das rad halt wieder einpacken 
und zurücksenden!

 tshikey


----------



## rabbitrabbit (14. Juni 2012)

super, dankeschön! 

Da ich (noch) nicht so der Auskenner bin - was ist RoRo etc.???


----------



## MikeZ (14. Juni 2012)

Schließe mich an...:

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
*73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012*
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## jimmykane (14. Juni 2012)

Ich auch.

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60329 Frankfurt - jimmykane - Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M ('12) mit Cane Creek Thudbuster ST ;-)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. September 2012)

Nochmal der Norden....

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
*24159 Kiel - Sven_Kiel - Nerve AM 5 in M ('11)*
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60329 Frankfurt - jimmykane - Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M ('12) mit Cane Creek Thudbuster ST ;-)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## der_erce (11. September 2012)

Nürnberg ein 2012er FRX in M

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24159 Kiel - Sven_Kiel - Nerve AM 5 in M ('11)
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60329 Frankfurt - jimmykane - Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M ('12) mit Cane Creek Thudbuster ST ;-)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
*90459 Nürnberg - der_erce - Torque FRX 2012 6.0 M*
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## der_erce (11. September 2012)

rabbitrabbit schrieb:


> super, dankeschön!
> 
> Da ich (noch) nicht so der Auskenner bin - was ist RoRo etc.???



FA = Fat Albert
NN = Nobbi Nic
RoRo =Rocket Ron!


----------



## jimmykane (11. September 2012)

Ich aktualisiere mal meinen Eintrag:

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24159 Kiel - Sven_Kiel - Nerve AM 5 in M ('11)
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
*60329 Frankfurt - jimmykane - Nerve MR 9.0 SL 2012 in M*
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90459 Nürnberg - der_erce - Torque FRX 2012 6.0 M
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wings96 (11. September 2012)

suche ein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2012 in Größe L
Raum Salzburg oder Lungau


----------



## Phil.21 (13. September 2012)

.


----------



## Erek (14. September 2012)

Hi,

jemand aus Wien und Umgebung hier der ein Drop-/Rock- oder Speedzone für ne Probefahrt zur Verfügung stellen würde? 

edit:Größe M oder L


----------



## TSBiker (1. November 2012)

Suche jemand in *Dresden* für ein Grand Canyon AL in *Gr. M *

Wäre super wenns jemand gibt - da ich vor allem bei den Canyon HTs nicht einschätzen kann, ob mir die Geo zu sehr gestreckt ist!


----------



## _sebastian (2. November 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
09*** Chemnitz - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24159 Kiel - Sven_Kiel - Nerve AM 5 in M ('11)
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
5434* Schweich/Trier - _sebastian - Strive ES 9.0 L (2012)
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
*60329 Frankfurt - jimmykane - Nerve MR 9.0 SL 2012 in M*
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90459 Nürnberg - der_erce - Torque FRX 2012 6.0 M
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## torisch (17. November 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04229 Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2008 XL, ESX 2006 XL, GC Comp 2005 XL ssp
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24159 Kiel - Sven_Kiel - Nerve AM 5 in M ('11)
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
5434* Schweich/Trier - _sebastian - Strive ES 9.0 L (2012)
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60329 Frankfurt - jimmykane - Nerve MR 9.0 SL 2012 in M
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
*88356 Ostrach - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)*
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90459 Nürnberg - der_erce - Torque FRX 2012 6.0 M
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2012)

Meins mal aktualisiert.

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
*04*** Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2009 XL *
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24159 Kiel - Sven_Kiel - Nerve AM 5 in M ('11)
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
5434* Schweich/Trier - _sebastian - Strive ES 9.0 L (2012)
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60329 Frankfurt - jimmykane - Nerve MR 9.0 SL 2012 in M
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88356 Ostrach - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90459 Nürnberg - der_erce - Torque FRX 2012 6.0 M
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009

Ich glaub die Liste ist total veraltet, von denen hat mindestens die Hälfte kein Canyon mehr....?


----------



## WyRoz (20. November 2012)

Sollte man die Liste noch mit anderen Direktvertieben erweitern? Wie zum Beislpiel YT...

YT Wicked 170 '12 Gr. M mit Standart-Ausstattung
Nürnberg (90451)


----------



## MikeZ (21. November 2012)

WyRoz schrieb:


> Sollte man die Liste noch mit anderen Direktvertieben erweitern? Wie zum Beislpiel YT...
> 
> YT Wicked 170 '12 Gr. M mit Standart-Ausstattung
> Nürnberg (90451)



Das kannst Du gerne im YT-Unterforum starten, hier im Canyon-Forum wirst Du damit nicht auf viel Zuspruch stoßen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (24. November 2012)

Musste mich leider rausnehmen, da mein Nerve MR erstmal hinüber ist.

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04*** Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2009 XL 
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24159 Kiel - Sven_Kiel - Nerve AM 5 in M ('11)
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
341** Kassel - Bonvivant - Nerve AM 8 2011 in S
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
5434* Schweich/Trier - _sebastian - Strive ES 9.0 L (2012)
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88356 Ostrach - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90459 Nürnberg - der_erce - Torque FRX 2012 6.0 M
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## Bonvivant (24. November 2012)

Oh ja, stimmt ja. Mein Nerve AM ist auch wech. Neu:


01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04*** Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2009 XL 
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24159 Kiel - Sven_Kiel - Nerve AM 5 in M ('11)
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
5434* Schweich/Trier - _sebastian - Strive ES 9.0 L (2012)
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Roadlite 6.0 2009
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88356 Ostrach - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90459 Nürnberg - der_erce - Torque FRX 2012 6.0 M
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## KannY (7. Dezember 2012)

So habs mal upgedated was meinen Fuhrpark angeht

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04*** Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2009 XL 
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24159 Kiel - Sven_Kiel - Nerve AM 5 in M ('11)
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
5434* Schweich/Trier - _sebastian - Strive ES 9.0 L (2012)
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Tourque FRX Dropzone M 2012, Ultimate AL 7.0 M 2013
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88356 Ostrach - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90459 Nürnberg - der_erce - Torque FRX 2012 6.0 M
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## luxaltera (8. Dezember 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04*** Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2009 XL 
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
16*** Barnim - Lux Altera - Torque FRX Dropzone S (2012)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24159 Kiel - Sven_Kiel - Nerve AM 5 in M ('11)
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
5434* Schweich/Trier - _sebastian - Strive ES 9.0 L (2012)
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Tourque FRX Dropzone M 2012, Ultimate AL 7.0 M 2013
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88356 Ostrach - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90459 Nürnberg - der_erce - Torque FRX 2012 6.0 M
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009[/QUOTE]


----------



## Folki (14. Dezember 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04*** Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2009 XL 
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
16*** Barnim - Lux Altera - Torque FRX Dropzone S (2012)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
2**** Hamburg - Folki - Nerve XC 7.0 in XL (2012)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24159 Kiel - Sven_Kiel - Nerve AM 5 in M ('11)
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
5434* Schweich/Trier - _sebastian - Strive ES 9.0 L (2012)
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56075 Koblenz - Brook - Torque Playzone 2010 M
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Tourque FRX Dropzone M 2012, Ultimate AL 7.0 M 2013
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88356 Ostrach - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90459 Nürnberg - der_erce - Torque FRX 2012 6.0 M
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009[/quote]


----------



## Brook (14. Dezember 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04*** Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2009 XL 
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
16*** Barnim - Lux Altera - Torque FRX Dropzone S (2012)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
2**** Hamburg - Folki - Nerve XC 7.0 in XL (2012)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24159 Kiel - Sven_Kiel - Nerve AM 5 in M ('11)
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
5434* Schweich/Trier - _sebastian - Strive ES 9.0 L (2012)
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Tourque FRX Dropzone M 2012, Ultimate AL 7.0 M 2013
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88356 Ostrach - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90459 Nürnberg - der_erce - Torque FRX 2012 6.0 M
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (25. Dezember 2012)

01*** Dresden - q328874 - Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. L (2008)
015** Meißner Raum - crossovo - RR Ultimate AL 8.0 M (`09), MTB Grand Canyon AL 6.0 M (`10),
04*** Leipzig - cxfahrer - Torque FR 8 2009 XL 
04318 Leipzig - siemo - Nerve XC 5.0 L
043** Leipzig -wildbiker - Nerve MR 6 (2004) M 18.5"
080** Zwickau - Steve Style - Torque FR 7 M
13156 Berlin - Pan Tau - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 S (2010)
16*** Barnim - Lux Altera - Torque FRX Dropzone S (2012)
21107 Hamburg - pecado22 - Nerve XC 8.0 M ('07) & Nerve XC 5.0 S ('08) & Torque Vertride M (`12)
2**** Hamburg - Folki - Nerve XC 7.0 in XL (2012)
22147 Hamburg - braunbaer - Nerve XC 7.0 in L (2011)
22307 Hamburg -pantarin -Torque FR 9 in L
22850 Norderstedt/Hamburg - Chan Kong-sang - Torque ES9.0 ('08) S
24159 Kiel - Sven_Kiel - Nerve AM 5 in M ('11)
24937 Flensburg - waehrisch - Nerve AM 6 L & Nerve XC 6 S (beide 08)
27751 Delmenhorst - Suicyclist - Torque FRX 9.0, 2011, Gr. M, m.Hammerschmidt
2952* Uelzen - Maracuja10 - GC AL 6.0 (2009) Gr. M & Nerve AM 5.0 (2010) Gr. M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Torque Alpinist 2010 in M
30459 Hannover - Power-Valve - Nerve XC 7 2010 Pro (100-140 Fox Talas) in M www.freieRADikale.info
30855 Langenhagen/Hannover - Tongadiluna -Nerve XC7 (08) S
326** Ostwestfalen/Lippe - RolfK - Torque Trailflow 2011 in L
33609 Bielefeld - CANIANER 7.0 - Nerve XC 7.0 Forest green in L
34355 Staufenberg/Kassel - Weimi78 - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
35463 Fernwald -dh-fabrikk-Torque Playzone 2010 Custom in S+L
35510 Butzbach - Met87 - Nerve XC 6.0 Gr. M 2009
37520 Osterode - Flex89 - Nerve AM 2009 in S
37073 Göttingen - Meisterbrau - Nerve AM in M
37073 Göttingen - schlagamel - Nerve XC 7.0 (08) L
37081 Göttingen - molnitza - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 2011 Gr. M
38100 Braunschweig - konahoss90 - Strive ES 8.0 2011 Gr. L
38226 Salzgitter - jaamaa - Torque Trailflow (2012) Gr. L
382** LK Wolfenbüttel - Martina H. - Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 2009 Gr. S
388** LK Harz - rudi81 - Canyon Torque FRX LTD 2010/2011 Gr. L
404** Düsseldorf - Mavy - Canyon Strive ES 7.0 GR. M
405** Düsseldorf / NRW - Stefan_78 - Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 M (2010) & Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 M (2010)
40699 Erkrath - Julian0o - Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2011 in M
41068 Mönchengladbach - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
42283 Wuppertal - Indymaniak - Torque 8.0 2010 in L
42499 Hückeswagen-Master80- Torque ES 9.0 Modell 2009 in L
44*** Dortmund - xysiu 33 - ES 6 (05)
48336 Sassenberg - MTB-Ulli - ES 6 (06) L
50823 Köln - marcomania - Grand Canyon AL und bald ein Nerve AM beides XL und aus 2009
50968 Köln - BikeMike78 - Torque Alpinist 2011 M
510** Köln - dia-mandt - Torque FRX Speedzone 2012 L
51373 Leverkusen - gonzo63 - Torque FR 8.0 S
5139x Kreis GL - Santa2412claus - GC 7.0 in S ('08)/Nerve AM 8.0 in M ('11)
51519 Odenthal/Leverkusen - Schreiner 2 - Torque FR 7 + Nerve AM 5 beide M
53773 Hennef Köln/Bonn - Lawbringer - Nerve AM 6.0 L 2009
5429*/560** Koblenz/Trier - Michael Night - ESX 7 L
5429* Raum Trier - Jegla - Nerve XC 7.0 2012 in L
5434* Schweich/Trier - _sebastian - Strive ES 9.0 L (2012)
55116 Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rhein-Hessen - LapierreFroggy - Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2010'er in M
56132 Raum Koblenz - Rennschnitzel - Nerve AM 8.0 GR.S (11)
56729 Raum Koblenz - Rines-Torque Es 9.0 größe S (09)
5607* Koblenz - Antilles - Tourque ES 9.0 SL SE M (09)
Nerve ES 5.0 M(07)
Nerve XC ? M(06)
Nerve WXC ? S(06)
56*** Koblenz - T!ll - Torque Alpinist 2010 M, Nerve XC 8.0 2008 L
6**** Frankfurt - wartool - AM 8.0 (08)
60386 Frankfurt - Ghost 48 - Nerve AM 6.0 M (09)
604** Frankfurt - Claudy - Grand Canyon 8.0 M (07) + Yellowstone 3.0 S (08)
61239 Ober-Mörlen- ak92 Torque Rockzone 2011 M
63512 Hainburg - Baitman - Nerve XC7 M 2011 100er Vorbau
63546 Hammersbach - mat2u - Nerve AM 7 2010 Größe M
642** Darmstadt - der.bergsteiger - Torque Alpinist 2010 M
642** Darmstadt - ml-55 - Nerve XC5.0 2010 S, Nerve XC9.0 2011 M
64521 Groß-Gerau - KannY - Nerve AM 9.0 M 2009, Tourque FRX Dropzone M 2012, Ultimate AL 7.0 M 2013
65183 Wiesbaden thto Torque FR9 (2007) , AM SE 7.0 beides M
65468 Trebur - misungu - Nerve AM 8.0 M 2009
66557 Illingen - v.s - Grand Canyon CF 9.0 Größe M
66606 St.Wendel - Av4l0n - Nerve XC 7.0 Größe L (2011)
66740 Saarlouis - Action-Axel - Grand Canyon AL 8.0 Größe L
67063 Ludwigshafen - ES7.0 - Torque ES 7.0 Größe M und Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. Größe S
67435 Neustadt - anulu - Torque Es 7.0 Größe M
70374 Stuttgart - GC 9.0 SL aus 2009 Größe L
71126 Gäufelden - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 07 Größe-XL
724** Albstadt - mibooo - Grand Canyon CF 8.0 (aus 2009) Größe M
727** Reutlingen - Brinsen - Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2011, Größe L
73730 Esslingen - puma24 - Nerve MR 9.0 SL Größe M, 2010
73733 Esslingen - MikeZ - Nerve AM 9.0 Größe M, 2012
74081 Heilbronn - simdiem - Torque FRX 2012 - Größe M
74629 Pfedelbach -philipp7586- Torque 6.0 2010 M (1x9)
76137 Karlsruhe/Baden - Prof. Dr. YoMan - Nerve ES 9.0 Herbstspecial 2007 (AM 8.0 Ausstattung) - M
76227 Karlsruhe - Kutze - Grand Canyon 6.0 XL (2010)
76344 Karlsruhe-- KA-Biker -- Nerve Am 5.0 Lyrik tuned.(2008).: SIZE: M + Torque FRX LTD (2011) in Medium
78224 Singen - smithi80 - Alpinist 2011 Größe M
78315 Radolfzell, -Daniel L.-, Strive Größe L
79*** Freiburg - quasibinaer - Torque FR 7
79100 Freiburg - axisofjustice - Nerve XC 5.0 (2011) Größe XL
79106 Freiburg - Sven Freiburg Nerve XC 5.0 Mod.2008 Grösse S
81675 MÜNCHEN/ Bayern - Mountainmuc - Nerve XC 8.0 (2008) Gr. S
82110 Germering/Bayern-Arjan$*HAZE*-Torque FR 7 Gr. S (2009)
82131 Gauting/Bayern - Giant XTC - Torque ES Gr. L (2009)
83483 Bischofswiesen - SeppelD - Nerve XC 6 / XCW 6 (2011) Gr. L/S
83624 Otterfing/Bayern - thory - Torque 8 (2008)- L- Aufbau ähnlich FR8.
83607 Holzkirchen/Bayern - prong - Torque ES 9 (2008) Gr. M - mit Evolver
84130 Dingolfing - Freeride Tom - Nerve AM 5 M
85055 Ingolstadt - md_m6 - Torque ES 9 L
87541 Bad Hindelang - http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
88356 Ostrach - torisch - Nerve XC 7.0 L ('09)
88400 Biberach - sb_am - Nerve AM 6.0 Mamba Green (2011) Gr. M
8907* Ulm - Michael_H Torque Vertride (2011) M + Nerve MR 9.0 L
89264 Weißenhorn/Bayern - boelf - Grand Canyon 7.0 XL
90459 Nürnberg - der_erce - Torque FRX 2012 6.0 M
90542 Eschenau - Mithras - Torque Trailflow 7.0 2011 M
90547 Stein/Nürnberg - wortwitz - Torque FRX 9.0 LTD M
90556 Cadolzburg/Nürnberg - oo7 - Torque ES 8.0 L + AM 6.0 beide weiß
9105* Erlangen - IRONMANq - Nerve XC 7.0 (2011) - Größe L - black
91058 Erlangen - canyoneugen - Nerve AM (2010) - Größe L
91126 Schwabach/Nürnberg - Didi123 - Nerve XC 7.0 (2007) - Gr. M
91126 Schwabach /Nürnberg - crazymondo - Torque ES 8.0 ('09) - Gr. L
91217 Hersbruck/Nürnberg - scotix - Nerve AM 8.0 ('11) - M black - 120mm F99 + Flatbar
92690 Pressath/Bayern - moakus- Nerve AM 8.0 (2009) -Gr.M
930** Regensburg/Bayern - AndyStolze - Nerve AM 7.0 (2008) - Größe M
93049 Regensburg - Martin_Rgbg - Nerve AM 7.0 (2009) Gr. M
94327 Bogen - Nerve AM 8.0 (2011) black anodized in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - aitschie - Canyon ES 5 (2006) in L
95444 Bayreuth/Bayern - SamyRSJ4 - Canyon Torque FR 2009 XL
96103 Hallstadt - fÄlix - Grand Canyon 8.0 SE (2007)
96450 Coburg - nismo2002 - Nerve ES 2007 in M + Nerve XC 2005 in L
97070 Würzburg - Muchserk - Nerve AM 2010 in M + Torque FRX 9.0 2010 in M
97072 Würzburg - aplusplus - Torque FRX LTD 2010 L (Totem statt Fox40)
8046 Zürich - corallus - Spectral AX 7.0 (2008) Gr. M
80797 München - Tourqe Alpinist 2011 Größe L
89** Irdning Nerve XC8(M) 2006
89** Irdning Tork FR(07) S 2009


----------

